# Who said you cant walk cats?!



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Alfie when he was learning to walk on a lead! PMSL


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

i like the color of that leash... nice.. :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

That's so cute....might do that with mine.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> That's so cute....might do that with mine.


ha ha it's great fun when they first start learning.. Alfie kept trying to attack the lead!

Lola doesnt like walking on the lead.. she's too much of a lady for that


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

bless, he is lovely. xx


----------



## Harriet's mum (Dec 4, 2008)

I don't think Harriet would put up with that she's a very headstrong little madam. Your chap looks lovely on his lead.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Harriet's mum said:


> I don't think Harriet would put up with that she's a very headstrong little madam. Your chap looks lovely on his lead.


Yes Lola is like that.. when I tried the lead & harness on her she looked at me as if "I will walk where I like thankyou!"


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

How old is Alfie there hun? x


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

He's 4 months old there hun


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

:thumbup: omg how cute is he!!!!!!! he looks soooo sweet


----------



## twinkles (Aug 8, 2008)

Was trying to think how Sam's size compares...Sam seems so big for a kitten sometimes. My baby is growing up haha x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ahhh cute! my son put a harness on Mai Tai the other day and she just sat and looked at him but we intend to keep trying it


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

OMG! How cute does Alfie look in those pics bless him xx


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

Fab piccies, your kitties are really cute.

On holiday in Turkey I saw a man walking his guinea pig....thought I had too many but no it was a guinea pig on a lead lol


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Pmsl! Awww bless....


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Ah bless! He looks so tiny in that pic!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

mrsdusty said:


> Fab piccies, your kitties are really cute.
> 
> On holiday in Turkey I saw a man walking his guinea pig....thought I had too many but no it was a guinea pig on a lead lol


ha ha! You'll be glad to know I dont walk round the streets with Alfie on a lead.. only round the garden! ha ha



Kay73 said:


> Ah bless! He looks so tiny in that pic!


He does look tiny doesnt he.. he weighs a tonne now LOL


----------



## Rosieragdoll (Oct 9, 2008)

Well done bee on the 1st place!!!!

He looks so cute. :001_cool:
We started Rosie on a harness but we got as far as puting it on and she just refused to budge i tried for 2 weeks with no success.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

bee112 said:


> ha ha! You'll be glad to know I dont walk round the streets with Alfie on a lead.. only round the garden! ha ha
> He does look tiny doesnt he.. he weighs a tonne now LOL


Do they need a harness as well as the lead Bee or are leads fine on their own?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Rosieragdoll said:


> Well done bee on the 1st place!!!!
> 
> He looks so cute. :001_cool:
> We started Rosie on a harness but we got as far as puting it on and she just refused to budge i tried for 2 weeks with no success.


LOL must be a girl thing! Lola hates it.. she much prefers to just walk where she wants!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Do they need a harness as well as the lead Bee or are leads fine on their own?


I prefer a harness on them.. their little necks would be too delicate to put a lead straight on their collar..


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

bee112 said:


> I prefer a harness on them.. their little necks would be too delicate to put a lead straight on their collar..


Sorry to be a pain but are they expensive?


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Sorry to be a pain but are they expensive?


Not at all no hun.. I think Pinky Pawz have them on Ebay..

Or they're about £5 in Pets at Home


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Not at all no hun.. I think Pinky Pawz have them on Ebay..
> 
> Or they're about £5 in Pets at Home


Great, thanks for that, i'll go check them out.  
That way at least FREEDOM would get to go in the garden, as you know he's an indoor cat since his brother died.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeh I dont blame you for keeping Freedom indoors sfter that happening.. so heart breaking..

I put the harness on Alfie first and let him get used to it round the house.. 

Then when he was comfortable in it I put the lead on.. to start with he kept rolling around thinking it was a game but he soon got the idea after a bit of perseverance!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Yeh I dont blame you for keeping Freedom indoors sfter that happening.. so heart breaking..
> 
> I put the harness on Alfie first and let him get used to it round the house..
> 
> Then when he was comfortable in it I put the lead on.. to start with he kept rolling around thinking it was a game but he soon got the idea after a bit of perseverance!


Thanks for that Bee and the advice it is very much appreciated. Ive just checked Ebay....will this one be ok?....if so, then im just about to buy it. 
I'll do as you suggested and put the harness on until he gets used to it.

BLACK CAT & KITTEN LEAD & HARNESS VALUE COMBO. SAVE Â£Â£Â£ on eBay, also Collars Tags, Cats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 24-Dec-08 22:35:00 GMT)


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

how tiny he was there and the harness suited his lovely blue eyes!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

FREE SPIRIT said:


> Thanks for that Bee and the advice it is very much appreciated. Ive just checked Ebay....will this one be ok?....if so, then im just about to buy it.
> I'll do as you suggested and put the harness on until he gets used to it.
> 
> BLACK CAT & KITTEN LEAD & HARNESS VALUE COMBO. SAVE Â£Â£Â£ on eBay, also Collars Tags, Cats, Pet Supplies, Home Garden (end time 24-Dec-08 22:35:00 GMT)


Yeh that looks fine.. look forward to seeing pics of Freedom learning to use it!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Natik said:


> how tiny he was there and the harness suited his lovely blue eyes!


I know.. cant believe how much he has grown considering that pic was only taken 7 months ago!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2008)

bee112 said:


> Yeh that looks fine.. look forward to seeing pics of Freedom learning to use it!


Thanks for that Bee....ive just ordered it and at least if FREEDOM doesn't get on with it, i havent paid out too much money.
I will post pics when i do get it....that's assuming he'll stand still long enough....lol....he has to be the worst cat in the world to try and get pics of...lol. Thanks again.


----------



## Rio (Dec 15, 2008)

He looks very dashing in his blue harness.


----------

